# Rule #1 for Sneaking Snow Geese



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Don't wear Hunter's Orange, or think you can walk up on them wearing it.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

Chris,

Isn't that little boy a bit young to be wearing some Filson gear? I suppose you already have a SxS bought for him? He looks like he is getting big. :lol: :lol:


----------



## BandHunter (Dec 17, 2003)

Ha Ha Ha lol.... I seen a guy trying to sneak on them with out a shirt on this last spring.. He looked cold.. People are dumb..
Bandhunter


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

This evening actually was pretty touchy. We got permission for this HUGE feed (in the fall) and were scouting it for an hour or two. Out of nowhere this guy rolls up to the flock, gets out and starts walking at them shooting in the sky. Then he had the nerve to yell at us for blocking part of the prairie trail going into the field. Everyone falls from a different ethics tree.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Or the no ethics or respect for others tree. :sniper:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

I thought the first rule was to never leave the confidence cow at home?


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

where's your cow decoy? I just saw a video where they snuck up on a flock of like 1 million snow geese with about 8 guys with two decoys and got pretty close they dropped the cow and knocked down about 60 snows!


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

That must have been a great hunt. 1 Million geese, 30-40 shots, 60 geese,one hour of their valueable time, screwed 20 decoy sets within 5 miles, and they all had big smiles for their "hunting" pictures to hang on the walls. WOW ,,,I can't even imagine!!!!


----------



## fowlhunter7 (Mar 1, 2005)

Hunter-58346,

Well said!! My thoughts exactly.


----------



## fungalsnowgoose (Sep 11, 2004)

I think you meant "shooting picture" didn't you? I've seen so many dumb sneaks in the last few years that nothing surprises me anymore. Take for instance the day I found some clowns sneaking up on a flock of SOBs thinking the blues were white fronts and of course it was after 1 o'clock.


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

I think they actually thought the blues were classified as "dark" geese didn't they?


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

:eyeroll: Some of the so called "hunters" really are 4 short of a 6 pack.


----------



## Top Flight Waterfowling (Oct 21, 2004)

Hunter_58346 said:


> That must have been a great hunt. 1 Million geese, 30-40 shots, 60 geese,one hour of their valueable time, screwed 20 decoy sets within 5 miles, and they all had big smiles for their "hunting" pictures to hang on the walls. WOW ,,,I can't even imagine!!!!


Couldnt have said it better myself! :beer:


----------



## Top Flight Waterfowling (Oct 21, 2004)

Are you sure thats not a pheasant hunter in the picture with snows in the back ground?
Adam


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Top Flight Waterfowling said:


> Are you sure thats not a pheasant hunter in the picture with snows in the back ground?
> Adam


We watched the whole thing unfold. This guy watched us scouting the flock for a good half an hour or so and then drove down the dirt road we were on....had to physically drive into the field around us........parked 100 yards in front of us............and walked out into the field towards the birds.

When he walked back to the car, we drove up to him. He yelled at us for blocking the road and gave us a snooze you lose response.

I should also note, it was the evening and the hunting closed 5 hours earlier. And before anyone gives a "stupid NR's" response, I should note he was a resident from Grand Forks.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Chris Hustad said:


> Top Flight Waterfowling said:
> 
> 
> > Are you sure thats not a pheasant hunter in the picture with snows in the back ground?
> ...


Well you had your camera and others with you. I hope you made the call to turn him in.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

He didn't shoot anything but sky, which I think is still legal. :lost:

I don't think the lead got anywhere. So all I got is that picture and the memory.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I'd disagree. Maybe an extreme example but if I shoot at my wife on purpose its still attempted murder whether I just hit sky or dirt. The intent was still there. I would have made the call but thats just me. :bop:


----------



## SNOWSNBLUES (Oct 23, 2004)

Porkchop,

You're correct, but it would have been a tough case to make.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I agree 100%. It may have given the guy some fear though.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

get low get slow get out of sight and carry a 10g with big shot and a full choak.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I'll admit there is a time and place for everything but what a tool! :eyeroll:


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

Come on give the guy a break!! He might be color blind and doesnt know the difference! But walking at a flock of geese and then shooting at them what a moron. Gotta love those guys that you working your a** off to get at a flock and here comes a guy like himself. :withstupid:


----------

